# Strange Video Formet



## billybag (Sep 8, 2010)

My friend and i are working on a new video and to make parts of it appear as though it is "streaming live via satellite", I decided to record with my webcam (Built in to the lid/monitor of my xps m1530). We recorded 4 small .avi files. However, we can not get them to play back. VLC gives us this:


```
No suitable decoder module:
VLC does not support the audio or video format "CVC1". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
```
When trying to play it back in Dell Webcam Center (that is what i used to record it), it plays but i get no audio.

Any ideas? thanks


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Howdy,

How exactly did you record the files.....pointing the camera at the files playing or another way?


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

usually when .avi's won't play its because their is a codec missing this pack will allow the player to play most things http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------



## billybag (Sep 8, 2010)

I used the webcam itself to record. I used Dell Webcam Center to do the recording because it is one of the program's features. I also already have Klite.

I tried another method of converting it but i was told their was no audio track and that the output wont have audio. I think the whole thing was a bust and i may as well just redo it with a different method.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There must be a setting in the recording software about formats.

If you have installed a codec pack, that may be part of the problem. Besides clogging up the system with codecs that will never be used, most packs contain inferior codecs that replace the good ones already on the system, or move bad codecs higher in the priority chain for a particular format. The auido codec may have been replaced.

It is better to install single codecs as needed. You will find that you need only one or two even if you use exotic formats.


----------

